# Pulled Pork - slightly dry



## civileng67 (May 7, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm sure this is a really elementary question for some of you here. The pulled pork I've made is fantastic but I'm noticing it is a bit dry once pulled. It's most noticeable when it is cooled and reheated.

Do you guys have any tips to keep the meat moist without adding back in a lot of the fatty drippings (which seem to get ugly when it cools).

Thanks!


----------



## briggy (May 7, 2017)

Try one of the finishing sauces you can find on this site - outstanding!  Alternatively, if you don't like vinegar - chicken broth.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 7, 2017)

The meat sits in it's juices and soaks it up.  Plus, much of the mouth feel of juiciness comes from melted gelatin. When cooled the gelatin solidifies and binds to the meat. It takes temps in excess of 165 degrees to re melt it. If you don't reheat hot enough, long enough, the pork will seem drier than fresh made. The key is to add some liquid, preferably acid like apple juice or a finishing sauce with vinegar, then reheat thoroughly. Will be better than fresh as you are no longer nose blind from smelling smoke all day and you can now taste all the flavor....JJ

Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce

Foiling Juice

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours
1/2 Stick Butter
1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey
1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice
1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar, Recammended. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.
Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and
run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return
the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining
in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork: Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.
Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.
At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.
Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.
If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.
When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.
Makes about one cup.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar
2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste
1/4C Brown Sugar
1T Smoked Paprika
2 tsp Granulated Garlic
2 tsp Granulated Onion
2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper
1 tsp Celery Salt
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.
1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a Lexington Style Dip add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes.


----------



## civileng67 (May 7, 2017)

​thanks Briggy. So if using vinegar, just literally put it in the pulled pork and let it sit with it?


----------



## civileng67 (May 7, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The meat sits in it's juices and soaks it up. Plus, much of the mouth feel of juiciness comes from melted gelatin. When cooled the gelatin solidifies and binds to the meat. It takes temps in excess of 165 degrees to re melt it. If you don't reheat hot enough, long enough, the pork will seem drier than fresh made. The key is to add some liquid, preferably acid like apple juice or a finishing sauce with vinegar, then reheat thoroughly. Will be better than fresh as you are no longer nose blind from smelling smoke all day and you can now taste all the flavor....JJ


​Thanks Chef JimmyJ! I've been reheating it past the point to remelt it but it was still dry. As was said by another response, I guess I am missing out on adding fluids back in. So apple juice sounds fantastic! So does vinegar and broth. I'm going to give it a shot. Thanks so much!


----------



## briggy (May 7, 2017)

Here are the two preferred:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/252360/pulled-pork-gravy-my-finishing-sauce

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51933/soflaquers-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork


----------



## chilerelleno (May 7, 2017)

All of the above are good to great.

Apple juice is a long time standby for moistening PP.
I like a 50/50 apple/pineapple or apple/orange for basting and reheating.

Sometimes I use EVOO if I don't have juice, or good'ol BBQ sauce.

You can even use chemicals such as Dihydrogen monoxide (gasp!). :biggrin:  J/K


----------



## briggy (May 7, 2017)

That and follow everything JJ says - can't go wrong!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 7, 2017)

I added my Finishing Sauces above...JJ


----------



## civileng67 (May 7, 2017)

Wow! Thanks so much fellas.

One thing - do you put the finishing sauce in with the meat to sit or is it only added to the meat in the portion to be eaten for that sitting?  Curious if I should add the sauce to the meat right after it is pulled.


----------



## briggy (May 7, 2017)

civileng67 said:


> Wow! Thanks so much fellas.
> 
> One thing - do you put the finishing sauce in with the meat to sit or is it only added to the meat in the portion to be eaten for that sitting?  Curious if I should add the sauce to the meat right after it is pulled.


Add to the tray after pulling but you can probably do either way.   Adds great flavor!


----------



## raptor700 (May 7, 2017)

Maybe i missed it, But, what IT are you pulling it off the smoker?


----------



## adamadam78 (May 7, 2017)

Best luck I've had for storing and reheating is vacuum bagging in a bag so it is about 1/2 to 3/4 inch thick when evenly spread once sealed.  Can even freeze long term if you want.  When you want to reheat, just thaw first them just drop in barely simmering water for enough time to get to about 170 or more. Heats up great with no added or removed moisture. Comes out almost as if you just made it.  Little finishing sauce if you want and done.  Perfect for a simple camping meal too. No mess and tastes great.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## civileng67 (May 7, 2017)

raptor700 said:


> Maybe i missed it, But, what IT are you pulling it off the smoker?


​I've been pulling around 200 and letting it rest.


----------



## sauced (May 8, 2017)

Briggy said:


> Try one of the finishing sauces you can find on this site - outstanding!  Alternatively, if you don't like vinegar - chicken broth.


That's what I do....add a finishing sauce!


----------



## noboundaries (May 8, 2017)

civileng67 said:


> ​I've been pulling around 200 and letting it rest.



I've pulled pulled pork off the smoker at every where from 189F to 210F. 200F is often close to right on, but it can be a few degrees low, which results in a delicious but dry tasting pulled pork.  Don't forget the probe test when you hit your target IT.  Sometimes all it takes is another 3 to 5 degrees to get the juiciness.


----------

